# Dying too young: Deaths among middle-aged adults reversing life expectancy trends



## cots (Nov 27, 2019)

So it seems the Liberal fantasies of stating that being obese is healthy and that we should legalize drug use is really paying off. NBC is reporting about how the life expectancy of Americans is dropping and that these "excess deaths" — that is, people who die years and even decades before they're expected to is a distinctly American phenomenon. They go about listing various causes, but they all fact back on lack of exercise, lack of proper nutrition and substance abuse. You know, the stuff CNN posts monthly about claiming stuff like obesity is the new normal and it's perfectly healthy and okay to be fat, or that a bad diet doesn't make you obese, or you can exercise as much as humanly possibly and you won't lose weight or that legalizing dangerous drugs in is a good thing (or that it's a bad thing that private schools are drug testing kids).

NBC then tries to dive into the psychological thought process of the people destroying their lives and the economic reasoning behind their thought patterns, but at the end of the day, regardless of why people are motivated to abuse drugs, drink a lot, not exercise and eat like shit thus ending up depressed and in turn killing themselves (pro-tip: they're miserable for choosing to do participate in these negative behaviors) all of these are the choices in the end that are killing off the general public. The solution is pretty simple when you think about it - stop choosing to participate in negative behaviors.

*Hey, Liberal Americas. You're simply asking for it. Maybe you should "woke up" a bit?*

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...ng-middle-aged-adults-reversing-life-n1091316



> Major causes of death in this age group are from drug overdoses, particularly opioids, alcohol and suicides. Together, these are often referred to as "deaths of despair."  Fatal drug overdoses increased significantly in the past two decades, most notably among people ages 55 to 64. The study found that overdose death rates rose from 2.3 deaths per 100,000 people in that age group in 1999, to 23.5 deaths per 100,000 people in 2017 — an increase of more than 900 percent.  But midlife mortality rates have also increased for 35 other causes of death, especially those related to chronic health problems such as diabetes, obesity and high blood pressure. The wide range of causes of death suggests that the root of the problem is deep and complicated.



Edit:

So I came across this: https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2756187 - It's the report NBC used from the Journal of the American Medical Association for their news article.

I also wanted to say I wouldn't be mentioning the "leftist media" if they weren't promoting the deadly habits that are killing people. NBC is more of a "left of center" page, but drugs, mental problems and obesity surely don't care who you voted for. They'll kill you regardless of your political affiliation.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 27, 2019)

I dare say you might be accused of twisting facts to support your narrative here.

Is the healthy at every size a liberal* concept or just a dumb cunt concept? Or if the former finds itself at least a subset of that are there not mirrors on the various other aspects of the spectrum?

*Rolling around in the deep fried south, the sort of places where the only threat to a right wing candidate is a further right one, one also encounters many a dubious justification for poor diet.

Drug use. A problem but are notions of personal drug use the issue or a combination of overprescription and fuck all to do? Just as an old person will often continue on doing a job then get most people to sit around all day or generally lead unfulfilling lives (all too easy to do)


----------



## notimp (Nov 27, 2019)

Yes, definitely more discussions about suppressed minorities within minorities societal importance is needed, as the political drive of our time. *sarcasm*

Now do that without actually discriminating against minority rights ( because democracy, and decency) and I'm with you.

The 'fight' against wokeness as such also is a trap along the same lines. Figuratively speaking, imho.

In austria we currently have a public discussion about the student representation of a liberal arts college writing a public letter of discontent, against the practice of the college to invite one of the earliest public sphere feminists in the country to speak in front of students because of - and I quote -

"Her old brand of feminism, and her anti-muslim racism."

(There wasn't a large public debate about any of that, regarding that person before - and arguably, from a mainstream position - one also isnt needed.)

With what amounts of sarcasm, do you think I'm viewing that debate?

But thats the thing - everything else (politically) is so unequivocally 'without alternatives' that its easier to fight for the moral rights of the one percent of suppressed (not talking about 'tha one percent' (slogan)) minorities.

And yes this also is an argument on my behalf to keep some things in the closet. Even though it doesnt have to be. But then we all have facebook morals now - and everyone at least must have the opportunity to live their own group reality - or else they would be publicly lynched.

I mean, we all are living post privacy, right?

edit: On topic: Read this one before as well, and thought about posting it also. Good find. Those are topics of actual (large scale) societal importance.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 27, 2019)

I think micro plastics and various chemicals in the food and water supplies are a big contributor here, but whether or not that can ever be admitted by any of the fake journalists and scientists is another issue completely. There are too many billions of dollars and the entire way things are now done at stake.


----------



## notimp (Nov 27, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> I think micro plastics and various chemicals in the food and water supplies are a big contributor here,


First hint. The world is made from chemical compounds. (Just a reminder that a more descriptive language is needed. *Chemicals be bad* is sort of a popular discussion, but not a very fruitful one.)

Also no on microplastics, because this is a trend 'specific' to the US right now - and not in other western cultures.

Research on why this is happening will probably follow.  So ultimately we wont have to guess.


----------



## Kraken_X (Nov 27, 2019)

Could it be that most Americans don't have access to healthcare, while working long hours in stressful jobs that don't provide adequate physical activity and barely pay the rent?  Could it be our lack of public transit that discourages walking?  Could it be food deserts that cause many of the poor to not be able to find nutritious food and recent cuts to SNAP, Medicaid and other programs that make them buy the cheaper, less healthy foods and even less able to see a doctor?  Is it tax payer dollars given as food subsidies to big agribusiness to grow unhealthy foods like corn and sell them as processed foods loaded with chemicals? Is it the wide availability of those unhealthy foods, while access to nutritious meals takes time, effort, money, and advance planning.

Nah, must be "liberal" policies like paid vacation and sick time, an enforced 40 hour work week, and free healthcare.  After all the USA doesn't have those things, so clearly this country should have a higher life expectancy than "socialist" countries like Norway and pretty much the rest of Europe.  Yet it doesn't.  Even Communist Cuba has higher life expectancy then the USA.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_life_expectancy


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 27, 2019)

Kraken_X said:


> Could it be that most Americans don't have access to healthcare, while working long hours in stressful jobs that don't provide adequate physical activity and barely pay the rent?



No. It's simpler than that.

The article answers the question in two segments.



> These "excess deaths" — that is, people who die years and even decades before they're expected to — tend to be clustered in the nation's Rust Belt, where economies once boomed with a thriving steel industry, but have been in decline since the 1970s.





> Major causes of death in this age group are from drug overdoses, particularly opioids, alcohol and suicides. Together, these are often referred to as "deaths of despair."




Sounds too simple, too uncomplicated ... but it's the economy. In places in America where the middle class was once booming, now it's all gone to shit. It's enough to make a person shoot heroin.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 27, 2019)

notimp said:


> First hint. The world is made from chemical compounds. (Just a reminder that a more descriptive language is needed. *Chemicals be bad* is sort of a popular discussion, but not a very fruitful one.)
> 
> Also no on microplastics, because this is a trend 'specific' to the US right now - and not in other western cultures.
> 
> Research on why this is happening will probably follow.  So ultimately we wont have to guess.


I thought it would be obvious, but you're right that I should have been descriptive in pointing out man made chemical compounds specifically such as pesticides, pharmaceuticals, and whatever the hell a bunch of "food" is made out of.

The life expectancy in UK has also seen a recent drop and several other EU nations are experiencing what they are calling a "slowdown".

It is difficult to say for sure and hard to accept that all of this is simply from drug abuse and suicide.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> .
> 
> The life expectancy in UK has also seen a recent drop and several other EU nations are experiencing what they are calling a "slowdown".



How has the life exectancy in the UK seen a recent drop?


Across the UK as a whole, life expectancy has not changed at all between 2015 and 2019 - remaining at 79.2 years for men and 82.9 years for women.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> How has the life exectancy in the UK seen a recent drop?
> 
> 
> Across the UK as a whole, life expectancy has not changed at all between 2015 and 2019 - remaining at 79.2 years for men and 82.9 years for women.


Just going by this and some other articles from the past two years.

https://www.nhs.uk/news/medical-pra...-drops-while-other-western-countries-improve/


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> Just going by this and some other articles from the past two years.
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/news/medical-pra...-drops-while-other-western-countries-improve/


Look at the dates on the link you provided its for life expectancy in 2015/2016 like i said there has been no change since then


----------



## Lucifer666 (Nov 27, 2019)

cots said:


> people are motivated to abuse drugs, drink a lot, not exercise and eat like shit thus ending up depressed and in turn killing themselves (pro-tip: they're miserable for choosing to do participate in these negative behaviors)



Well done, fantastic, you've just debunked depression as a whole. Fucking lazy fatties amirite?

/thread


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Look at the dates on the link you provided ots for life expectancy in 2015/2016 like i said there has been no change since then


It has still dropped, and by as much as 6 months by some sources, even if it has stalled at that rate since then.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> It has still dropped, and by as much as 6 months by some sources, even if it has stalled at that rate since then.


Yes and the only reason it dropped was a massive flu outbreak in the uk in that period which is reported in your very link. There was no other reasons for the small decline. Sure the figure hasn't yet went back up but its also more importantly not went down.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 27, 2019)

Nothing you can do about it. It is only getting worse everyday. It is not getting better, period.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes and the only reason it dropped was a massive flu outbreak in the uk in that period which is reported in your very link. There was no other reasons for the small decline. Sure the figure hasn't yet went back up but its also more importantly not went down.


That's not what it says. It says Mail Online attempted to spin it that way.

"Increased deaths caused by flu outbreaks or pneumonia were only found in 3 countries: Italy, Germany and the US."


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> That's not what it says. It says Mail Online attempted to spin it that way.
> 
> "Increased deaths caused by flu outbreaks or pneumonia were only found in 3 countries: Italy, Germany and the US."


This is from an official UK government website it is about the flu outbreak of 2015 and states in it the life expectancy drop was due to that very outbreak. 

https://publichealthmatters.blog.go...highlights-the-importance-of-flu-vaccination/


----------



## notimp (Nov 27, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> I thought it would be obvious, but you're right that I should have been descriptive in pointing out man made chemical compounds specifically such as pesticides, pharmaceuticals, and whatever the hell a bunch of "food" is made out of.
> 
> The life expectancy in UK has also seen a recent drop and several other EU nations are experiencing what they are calling a "slowdown".


Now thats the ultimate lets frame everything the way you want. So you can still be right. 

1. The 'I thought it was obvious that I meant them bad chemicals' argument is none. If you are not specific (- so pesticides are around since when?) All you are adding is structural prejudice. By an ene, mene, mini, mo - method of deliberation.

2. Life expectancy increase seeing a drop off in general is not the same as dying off - structurally - for unexpected causes.

3. This isnt a single issue, issue - because life expectancy in general was always offset by gains in overall increase of life expectancy. So if you are on a 'i knew it, its the damn pesticides - or whatever is in the food' trip, they killed you since the 1950s.

So if this is a new structural issue - the question is always 'whats changed' and speculation, based on the bad image of certain compounds, is excactly whats not needed ('chemicals' in the form of phosphates are what currently feeds a 7.5 billion world population). Even if it turns out to be caused by that damn chemicals in the end. (We currently dont know.)

Its far more likely that it is a combination of work environment changes, mixed in with general decline in economic outlook - and maybe even psychological elements of living in 'not so well of parts of society in the US'. (Less tendency to see a doctor, higher suicide rates, ...), Maybe. Thats my speculation.

Could also be those damn bad chemicals. But then, why dont they kill off the old folks - (which would be expected) first, if its a 'compounding over the life cycle' issue.

Thats the rough cut. You could still be correct in your assessment, its just that yours is not the obvious framing.


----------



## cots (Nov 28, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Nothing you can do about it. It is only getting worse everyday. It is not getting better, period.



The solution is simple;

Stop abusing substances
Exercise More
Eat Better

This will solve all the "other" causes of death.

Yes, it's easier said then done, but at the end of the day if you simply chose to life a healthy life your life expecting will greatly increase.



Lucifer666 said:


> Well done, fantastic, you've just debunked depression as a whole. Fucking lazy fatties amirite?
> 
> /thread



If you stop abusing substances (weed, alcohol, tobacco, deadly drugs, prescription pills, etc... ), exercise more and eat better this will cure the majority of physical contributions to depression. The other factors (psychological) can be cured by changing the behaviors that produce negative feelings (like lying, cheating, stealing, adultery, promiscuity (they do all fall back on Lust, Gluttony, Greed, Sloth, Wrath, Envy and Pride)). As depression is caused by a chemical imbalance in the brain curing it can be as simple as stopping the behaviors that cause the chemical imbalance (everything you think produces chemicals in your brain that then make you feel the way you do). Unless you have neurological defects in the brain (physical defects) (hint: most people don't) depression is a pretty curable thing.

It's basically depression is caused by a chemical imbalance. Your behaviors and life style choices (like eating bad and not exercising) is causing the brain to produce this imbalance of chemicals. You could slap a band-aid on it (take anti-depressants), but if you rather cure the problem just change the behaviors that are causing the imbalance. There's no need to keep slapping band-aid on something that's not going to heal (the drugs you're using as band-aids are expensive and harm your body)  when you can simply chose to stop the bleeding the heal the wound. Although, there's an entire industry built around taking advantage of depressed people that claims drugs are their only option. I'm sure they might disagree with me.

Per your sarcastic quote. If you're obese that comes with it's own set of negative outcomes. Various medical problems will follow; each making you feel worse and producing more of those "feel bad" chemicals in your brain. The longer you stay obese the worse things are going to get and the harder it's going to be to go back and fix things. So yes, most "Fucking lazy fatties" are going to feel bad and for them, unless they change, it's only going to get worse.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hanafuda said:


> Sounds too simple, too uncomplicated ... but it's the economy. In places in America where the middle class was once booming, now it's all gone to shit. It's enough to make a person shoot heroin.



Seeings as the Liberals are constantly attacking the middle class and think they should all be responsible for paying for people that simply don't want to work and sit on their asses all day long, eating fast food and doing drugs (while a lot of them are in the country illegally) simply because they rather not work I can understand how that would make them feel bad. How would you feel if you had to work 40 hours a week to simply get by knowing that the money being taken from your taxes is being used to provide everything these lazy bums need or simply want when there's nothing preventing them from working. However, just because the Liberals are out to destroy my life doesn't make it their fault for me making bad decisions in my own life. If I were abusing substances, not exercising and eating poorly thus causing me to become depressed that would be my fault and my fault alone. Seeings as I've been there and done that I completely understand the mindset, which is why I can't agree with or condone it.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 28, 2019)

depressino can cause ppl to be obese too I'm one of them and i don't do drugs on the contrary i want to experiment with CBD to try to combat my bi polar type 2 (yes bi polar has 2 classifications type 2 has mania depression and agression type one has no agression)


----------



## weatMod (Nov 28, 2019)

cots said:


> So it seems the Liberal fantasies of stating that being obese is healthy and that we should legalize drug use is really paying off. NBC is reporting about how the life expectancy of Americans is dropping and that these "excess deaths" — that is, people who die years and even decades before they're expected to is a distinctly American phenomenon. They go about listing various causes, but they all fact back on lack of exercise, lack of proper nutrition and substance abuse. You know, the stuff CNN posts monthly about claiming stuff like obesity is the new normal and it's perfectly healthy and okay to be fat, or that a bad diet doesn't make you obese, or you can exercise as much as humanly possibly and you won't lose weight or that legalizing dangerous drugs in is a good thing (or that it's a bad thing that private schools are drug testing kids).
> 
> NBC then tries to dive into the psychological thought process of the people destroying their lives and the economic reasoning behind their thought patterns, but at the end of the day, regardless of why people are motivated to abuse drugs, drink a lot, not exercise and eat like shit thus ending up depressed and in turn killing themselves (pro-tip: they're miserable for choosing to do participate in these negative behaviors) all of these are the choices in the end that are killing off the general public. The solution is pretty simple when you think about it - stop choosing to participate in negative behaviors.
> 
> ...




by no means liberal here
" Liberal fantasies of stating that being obese is healthy and that we should legalize drug use is really paying off."

no it is because of prohibition that people are dying
if opiates were legal  people would not be dying from them

opiates are   the main reason  for the  drop in the life expectancy average
in some European countries they distribute heroin to addicts and they don't have these problems


----------



## cots (Nov 28, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> depressino can cause ppl to be obese too I'm one of them and i don't do drugs on the contrary i want to experiment with CBD to try to combat my bi polar type 2 (yes bi polar has 2 classifications type 2 has mania depression and agression type one has no agression)



Yes, depression by nature makes people inactive (they don't want to exercise) and some resort to eating lots of bad food as a ways to deal with those bad feelings. So if you're depressed and not active then you're probably going to gain weight. I've dealt with depression and still do, but I've made enough of those psychological changes I mentioned thus forcing my brain to not make the "feel bad" chemicals. So it's easier to be active when you change your behavior and stop doing things that make you feel bad. If you can overlook the entire "faith" aspect out of the origin of "sins" you'll realize that this stuff was figured out 2,000 years ago. Certain behaviors and thought patterns will end up making you feel bad. Maybe having 3 different sexual partners, cheating on your wife of smoking a few joints a day doesn't make you feel like shit in the short term, but all of the "sins" will end you up in a situation where you're going to be feeling "bad" in the long term. Seeings at eating too much is a sin and we see the results of overeating you can see where I'm coming from.

So if you change the way you think and stop participating in behaviors that produce negative outcomes then you're going to feel better. It's hard to "get going" because it requires you to make a lot of changes (like stop sinning, exercising, eating better, quit doing substances), but every little positive change you make will bring you closer to feeling better.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



weatMod said:


> by no means liberal here
> " Liberal fantasies of stating that being obese is healthy and that we should legalize drug use is really paying off."
> 
> no it is because of prohibition that people are dying
> ...



Deadly drugs are the reason. When you die from a heroin overdose the Doctor doesn't state your cause of death as "Failed Prohibition" or "They purchased it legally from the store". Some drugs just kill people. Do you know the average life expectancy of a heroin addict? How about someone that does meth? People who chose to become addicted to deadly substances are more than likely going to die from doing them regardless of how or where they obtain them from. So you can buy gasoline legally. What happens to persons brain that huffs gas on a daily basis? Do you know the ingredients in meth? Do you know what heroin does to the internal organs in your body? It's not like legalizing marijuana is going to stop or cut down on people becoming addicted to it. On the contrary, you're going to have more people that experiment with addictive drugs thus the result will end up you're going to have more drug addicts. Luckily, the LD level of marijuana is extremely high. You'll die from lung cancer caused by the drug long before you overdose from it (fun fact - marijuana contains more cancer causing substances than tobacco in it when smoked).


----------



## weatMod (Nov 28, 2019)

cots said:


> Yes, depression by nature makes people inactive (they don't want to exercise) and some resort to eating lots of bad food as a ways to deal with those bad feelings. So if you're depressed and not active then you're probably going to gain weight. I've dealt with depression and still do, but I've made enough of those psychological changes I mentioned thus forcing my brain to not make the "feel bad" chemicals. So it's easier to be active when you change your behavior and stop doing things that make you feel bad. If you can overlook the entire "faith" aspect out of the origin of "sins" you'll realize that this stuff was figured out 2,000 years ago. Certain behaviors and thought patterns will end up making you feel bad. Maybe having 3 different sexual partners, cheating on your wife of smoking a few joints a day doesn't make you feel like shit in the short term, but all of the "sins" will end you up in a situation where you're going to be feeling "bad" in the long term. Seeings at eating too much is a sin and we see the results of overeating you can see where I'm coming from.
> 
> So if you change the way you think and stop participating in behaviors that produce negative outcomes then you're going to feel better. It's hard to "get going" because it requires you to make a lot of changes (like stop sinning, exercising, eating better, quit doing substances), but every little positive change you make will bring you closer to feeling better.
> 
> ...


meth will kill you yes
but you can use opiates and live into  old age , they are not deadly
Dr.s prescribe opiates and they are safe
they only become deadly when the black market is involved and there is no way to measure the dose
and because of the lifestyle the black market promotes
people can live to their 90's who are prescribed oxycontin , 
the main cause of death is opiate overdose,  if opiates were legal full stop , and users got unadulterated properly measure doses overdoses and deaths would drop by 90% ,


----------



## cots (Nov 28, 2019)

weatMod said:


> meth will kill you yes
> but you can use opiates and live into  old age , they are not deadly
> Dr.s prescribe opiates and they are safe
> they only become deadly when the black market is involved and there is no way to measure the dose
> ...



A controlled pharmaceutical grade dose given to someone who is responsible and not addicted to a drug that is taking it because they are in physical pain may not kill them in the short term, but opiates do have a negative impact on the internal body organs. What you're forgetting to realize that people who shoot up heroin are addicted to the drug and the drug itself is highly addictive (both physical and psychological). It's not a safe substance and it's not something that should be available for anyone to simply pick up in a pharmacy to use for recreational purposes. You do realize that most people that inject heroin once become addicted to it and that addictions destroy lives? I also understand your point of how drug dealers "cut" heroin with other substances. You could be a first time heroin user, buy it off the street and it ends up having been cut with something that causes you to have a heart attack and you die. I aware of these things, but I'm talking about 100% pure heroin that was created from the opiate poppy. Btw - Synthetic heroin is also much worse for the human body than the real stuff is.

Let me ask you this. How much time have you spent around heroin addicts? If you've have extensive experience with them then answering the next two questions should be really easy - (1) How many times have they robbed you? (2) How many times have they almost died to to (a) lack of being able to afford their daily dose (b) purposely taking too much to get "higher than the last time"?

Was sending people to prison for their addictions, even though they chose to become addicted the wrong thing to do? Yes.

Would the solution to the deadly drug epidemic just be "hand out deadly drugs to anyone that wants them". Hell no.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2019)

cots said:


> So it seems the Liberal fantasies of stating that being obese is healthy and that we should legalize drug use is really paying off. NBC is reporting about how the life expectancy of Americans is dropping and that these "excess deaths" — that is, people who die years and even decades before they're expected to is a distinctly American phenomenon. They go about listing various causes, but they all fact back on lack of exercise, lack of proper nutrition and substance abuse. You know, the stuff CNN posts monthly about claiming stuff like obesity is the new normal and it's perfectly healthy and okay to be fat, or that a bad diet doesn't make you obese, or you can exercise as much as humanly possibly and you won't lose weight or that legalizing dangerous drugs in is a good thing (or that it's a bad thing that private schools are drug testing kids).
> 
> NBC then tries to dive into the psychological thought process of the people destroying their lives and the economic reasoning behind their thought patterns, but at the end of the day, regardless of why people are motivated to abuse drugs, drink a lot, not exercise and eat like shit thus ending up depressed and in turn killing themselves (pro-tip: they're miserable for choosing to do participate in these negative behaviors) all of these are the choices in the end that are killing off the general public. The solution is pretty simple when you think about it - stop choosing to participate in negative behaviors.
> 
> ...


First formost, hasty generalization. Making it sound like it's all.
second off. NOT A SINGLE SOUL, no one, no REASONABLE, that's your keyword, REASONABLE PERSON(reasonable having education), Believe that we can eat without consequences. (drugs included) This isn't (it being "fat is okay" which I have so many issues with that statement) something "taught in schools" as I know was a narrative you pushed previously that liberals taken over schools. It's (it being "okay to be fat") the complete opposite. Literately my school is one of the most liberal one's and we have fucking education in how to eat better/healthier. Avoid High-fructose corn syrup, what to eat and what not to eat. Tl;Dr stay away from the processed shit.
We grow our own food, at the school, and then use said  food in the kitchen for the lunches.
And there's misconception that I've noticed between conservatives. and that it's either people are fat because of drugs, or because they don't exercise enough and eat too much.
billpong made a post about weight and shit as well. And I brought up to him that there's more than just calories in and calories burned, genetics can play a large role in it, and onto of that other things that make it easier to gain weight. Intense stress for long periods of time is known to cause weight gain. Bad sleeping habits also cause weight gain. More specifically related to the circadian rhythm. Which I also must add everyone's circadian rhythm is slightly to greatly different. Depending on that alone, could shape how weight is influenced. Because we live in a society that does not favor nightowls, or people who's circadian rhythm is built to stay up late. It causes hormones and other things to get released at the wrong time for those who are practically experiencing jet lag. Inducing again, weight gain. Calories is part of the picture (and definitely drugs, but again, most reasonable people wouldn't dare touch them), but I'm assuming given that billpong greatly underestimated, that your equally underestimating that you will as well.


----------



## cots (Nov 28, 2019)

monkeyman4412 said:


> First formost, hasty generalization. Making it sound like it's all.
> second off. NOT A SINGLE SOUL, no one, no REASONABLE, that's your keyword, REASONABLE PERSON(reasonable having education), Believe that we can eat without consequences. This isn't (it being "fat is okay" which I have so many issues with that statement) something "taught in schools" as I know was a narrative you pushed previously that liberals taken over schools. It's (it being "okay to be fat") the complete opposite. Literately my school is one of the most liberal one's and we have fucking education in how to eat better/healthier. Avoid High-fructose corn syrup, what to eat and what not to eat. Tl;Dr stay away from the processed shit.
> We grow our own food, at the school, and then said food in the kitchen for the lunches.
> And there's misconception that I've noticed between conservatives. and that it's either people are fat because of drugs, or because they don't exercise enough and eat too much.
> billpong made a post about weight and shit as well. And I brought up to him that there's more than just calories in and calories burned, genetics can play a large role in it, and onto of that other things that make it easier to gain weight. Intense stress for long periods of time is known to cause weight gain. Bad sleeping habits also cause weight gain. More specifically related to the circadian rhythm. Which I also must add everyone's circadian rhythm is slightly to greatly different. Depending on that alone, could shape how weight is influenced. Because we live in a society that does not favor nightowls, or people who's circadian rhythm is built to stay up late. It causes hormones and other things to get released at the wrong time for those who are practically experiencing jet lag. Inducing again, weight gain. Calories is part of the picture, but I'm assuming given that billpong greatly underestimated, that your equally underestimating that as you will as well.



I never said Liberals had sunken their teeth into the education system when related to nutrition. Luckily, CNN reporters (more like self labeled tabloid editors) don't work for the FDA nor would ever make it through the front door.

As for the rest of your "bad habits". Sure, minor things like genetics play a small part in how much exercise and dieting it takes to control your weight. Luckily, all you have to do is just find a good balance between what you eat and how much you exercise and all of your excuses can be mitigated. Example, your genetic makeup gave you a slower metabolism. So the solution is you have to exercise more then other people. Problem solved. You're also right that always doesn't have to do with calories in and calories burned - if you look at the Keto diet calories play a very small role in gaining or losing weight. Under Keto calories simply don't matter. However, if you're on a carbohydrate based diet (which most of the world is on) then the formula is calories intake vrs burned in basically how it works. If you go more in-depth then yes, minor stuff like genetics might make it harder (or easier) for your body to deal with the calorie intake or make it harder (or easier) to burn them, but at the end of the day if you simply eat healthy and exercise as much as is required you will lose weight (or at least keep your current weight, if that's your goal).

Regardless, if you're using science, genetics and "bad habits" to justify just sitting on your ass and eating bad and then saying "There's no use I can't lose weight" then you're dead wrong (and will die much sooner then the rest of the population who stays thin).

People ask me why I keep good control over my weight and I a simply ask them "How many obese 90 year old's do you know"?


----------



## notimp (Nov 28, 2019)

weatMod said:


> Dr.s prescribe opiates and they are safe


Hellsno.

Opioid crisis in the US was caused by pharma companies, lobbying doctors to prescribe more, despite addiction risks, because they reframed, that dealing with those issues, and even withdrawal issues by redosing as "simpler to deal with, than with the underlying ailment."

They became pushers.

And before that got widely socially recognized (today even Johnson and Johnson had to pay a measly fee for it (what you do as a company instead of going to jail)), even doctors became pushers in their own right. Because of financial incentives and pharma designing down the risk profiles with PR (and sponsored studies).

Today we have awareness about the entire complex and are trying to get it under control again.

(Also there is a whole subsection about adicts, that were kicked off of legal supply by ensurance changes, or even legal changes, and hilarity ensued. (As in not at all...).)

Legal or not, doing that class of drugs is not a riskless, controlled, or an easy endeavor.

See also:


> *Findings*  In this cohort study, more than 70% of surgical patients in the United States and Canada filled opioid prescriptions after 4 surgical procedures compared with only 11% in Sweden. Of the 3 countries examined, the United States had the highest average dose of opioid prescriptions for most surgical procedures.


 src: https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle/2749239
That difference is marketing spending.


----------



## cots (Nov 28, 2019)

notimp said:


> Hellsno.
> 
> Opioid crisis in the US was caused by pharma companies, lobbying doctors to prescribe more, despite addiction risks, because they reframed, that dealing with those issues, and even withdrawal issues by redosing as "simpler to deal with, than with the underlying ailment."
> 
> ...



Heroin should just no exist in any form. You shouldn't be able to buy it from a street dealer or in a store. It's a highly addictive and deadly substance. The only benefit people get from it are "short term" highs. These people simply don't mind if they kill themselves to feel good. There's no long term benefits to the user or society. Various cities in California hand out heroin needles and have simply started ignoring people using them; if you've been paying attention to the condition of the heroin addicts in the cities in California you'll see the direct impact legalizing the drug would have on the rest of the world. Do you think someone addicted to heroin would have the capability and mental capacity to keep a job, raise kids, mange the checkbook? Well, maybe at first, until the deadly effects of the drug start to take its toll. I'm thinking that none of these people who are pro-drug legalization have any extensive experience with being around drug addicts, are drug addicts themselves or are in the business of selling drugs.

Case in point: I've had random rather ugly decrepit looking heroin addicted guys offer to suck my dick, people I've never met before, for $10 so they can get their next "fix". You can usually smell these people coming before you can see them. These same people sleep in tents covered in garbage next to their own feces. Now, is that something you wish to aspire for?


----------



## notimp (Nov 28, 2019)

Humans will demand it, so it will exist in some form. Put heavy social taboo on the use of it. Make trade illegal as best as you can (But maybe not use - because prison population issue). Tell everyone about the risks involved.

And just in concept. A freaking drug that gives you that cosy feeling of warm embrace and shutting down the rest of the world, but then kicks you back to reality feeling worse? Hellsno.

(For stories about what being a heroin addict is like, resort to Russell Brand if you must. Or far less glamorous personalities. Also Brand is kind of coo-coo, so be aware.)


----------



## cots (Nov 28, 2019)

notimp said:


> Humans will demand it, so it will exist in some form. Put heavy social taboo on the use of it. Make trade illegal as best as you can (But maybe not use - because prison population issue). Tell everyone about the risks involved.
> 
> And just in concept. A freaking drug that gives you that cosy feeling of warm embrace and shutting down the rest of the world, but then kicks you back to reality feeling worse? Hellsno.
> 
> (For stories about what being a heroin addict is like, resort to Russell Brand if you must. Or far less glamorous personalities. Also Brand is kind of coo-coo, so be aware.)



Sadly, I'm pretty sure there's some minor population of the human race that would willingly inject triuranium octoxide into their veins if they heard it gives them a minor sense of euphoria.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 28, 2019)

Your alt has already posted a "liberals want to destroy the us by making obesity the norm" thread.


----------



## cots (Nov 28, 2019)

notimp said:


> And just in concept. A freaking drug that gives you that cosy feeling of warm embrace and shutting down the rest of the world, but then kicks you back to reality feeling worse? Hellsno.



It also physically destroys your body from the inside out and then you become addicted (after 1-3 doses) and require it to feel normal. After a few months of use if you don't have it on a daily basis you'll likely die from withdrawal. It's one way ticket to an early death. Yet, leave it up to a certain group of people that say it should be legal - the same group of people attacking private schools for drug testing their students to make sure they aren't using it. So much for "what about the children".


----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 28, 2019)

Great, the planet doesn't need 8 billion Homo "sapiens" with the current inability of them to provide reasonably uniform distribution of resources (or at all)


----------



## cots (Nov 28, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> Great, the planet doesn't need 8 billion Homo "sapiens" with the current inability of them to provide reasonably uniform distribution of resources (or at all)



Which is why it's their choice. We are living in a free society and if you want to die young by making bad choices that should be up to you. However, since we have the media trying to convey messages to young kids that deadly drug use is okay, that being obese is just fine, that exercising won't make you lose weight or that living a self destructive life style is just peachy I think a line should be drawn. I know it's human nature to want to not follow the rules and simply indulge in excess (which is what the Liberals value and teach is okay to their kids), but I want people to just be informed of the actual truth. If they then chose to kill themselves after they've been exposed to the truth then that's not much you can do about it. As per the cause of this article; the abolishment of the middle class is also a Liberal goal. I can see why these rust belters are depressed, but that's still not a good reason to give up and die. Possibly coming together to fight Liberal oppression would be a better choice?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2019)

cots said:


> I never said Liberals had sunken their teeth into the education system when related to nutrition. Luckily, CNN editors don't work for the FDA nor would ever make it through the front door.
> 
> As for the rest of your "bad habits". Sure, minor things like genetic play a small part in how much exercise and dieting it takes to control your weight. Luckily, all you have to do is just find a good balance between what you eat and how much you exercise and all of your excuses can be mitigated. Example, your genetic makeup gave you a slower metabolism. So the solution is you have to exercise more then other people. Problem solved. You're also right that always doesn't have to do with calories in and calories burned - if you look at the Keto diet calories play a very small role in gaining or losing weight. Under Keto calories simply don't matter. However, if you're on a carbohydrate based diet (which most of the world is on) then the formula is calories intake vrs burned in basically how it works. If you go more in-depth then yes, minor stuff like genetics might make it harder (or easier) for your body to deal with the calorie intake or make it harder (or easier) to burn them, but at the end of the day if you simply eat healthy and exercise as much as is required you will lose weight (or at least keep your current weight, if that's your goal).
> 
> Regardless, if you're using science, genetics and "bad habits" to justify just sitting on your ass and eating bad and then saying "There's no use I can't lose weight" then you're dead wrong (and will die much sooner then the rest of the population who stays thin). People ask me how why I keep good control over my weight and I a simply ask them "How many 90 year old obese people do you know"?


ad hominem as you just end up attacking me not the argument. (claiming bad habits or trying to imply that)
As for what you want to imply. I'm on the opposite end and relatively healthy and drug free (Not going to explain my back story as I now know your billpong. So good to know that blocked me I must add and lied to people's faces. Both by when you left, and by when people asked if you were billpong ) My metabolism forces me to underweight. I've literately been underweight for nearly as long as I can remember.
Moving on.
Let me ask this, what in demand jobs easily give or provide exercise, hint a lot of office jobs don't (and is the shifting direction people are ending up in) Second question, how long do people work? 5-7 hours? Now let me ask this. How much actual free time does a parent or just a single person have? Keep mind you have to factor driving, general maintenance such as cleaning the bathroom, vacuuming the house, trash, paying bills and so on, this is exuding if your a single parent who has to handle a child. And that's assuming the company or job you have isn't forcing you into working extra hours. And when I say force, I mean gamble loosing your job. and excluding general body handling and hygiene
As for genetics
https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/why-people-become-overweight
"The strength of the genetic influence on weight disorders varies quite a bit from person to person. Research suggests that for some people, genes account for just 25% of the predisposition to be overweight, while for others the genetic influence is as high as 70% to 80%"
So for metabolism example, that breaks. (and for myself, because I'm on the opposite end of the issue I can relate and understand this. As I literately have the opposite problem, I'm extremely resistant to weight gain, and extremely prone to weight loss.)
Now let's talk diets, Keto is recent. Previous years, all of them. Have had fad diets been used, which either made the person worse/gain weight. Or the hunger pains got to the person/made them regain weight. Keto which I'm assuming your referencing the Ketogenic diet is relatively new in research and popularity. (and thank god looks like it's actually rooted in science) However, this is a bit of a theory but just listen here. Corporations, health related ones, get more money if a person is fat, because that means they are first off less healthy, and second they are likely overweight, which guess what, when you sell shit diets that don't work as a living you get profit.


----------



## cots (Nov 29, 2019)

monkeyman4412 said:


> ad hominem as you just end up attacking me not the argument. (claiming bad habits or trying to imply that)
> As for what you want to imply. I'm on the opposite end and relatively healthy and drug free (Not going to explain my back story as I now know your billpong. So good to know that blocked me I must add and lied to people's faces. Both by when you left, and by when people asked if you were billpong )



Well, I'm not that other person and I'm not going to block you (unless you really piss me off).



> My metabolism forces me to underweight. I've literately been underweight for nearly as long as I can remember.



You're young. It will slow down. If you eat poorly now things like cholesterol will still build up in your arteries. There' still going to be a negative impact to your body if you eat poorly. Just wait until your metabolism slows down. If you're still alive when that happens you'll see how these things mostly turn out for people like you.



> Moving on.
> Let me ask this, what in demand jobs easily give or provide exercise, hint a lot of office jobs don't (and is the shifting direction people are ending up in) Second question, how long do people work? 5-7 hours? Now let me ask this. How much actual free time does a parent or just a single person have? Keep mind you have to factor driving, general maintenance such as cleaning the bathroom, vacuuming the house, trash, paying bills and so on, this is exuding if your a single parent who has to handle a child. And that's assuming the company or job you have isn't forcing you into working extra hours. And when I say force, I mean gamble loosing your job. and excluding general body handling and hygiene



How long does it take to walk a mile? What about a 15 minute game of basketball? Now think - how long did it take you login to your device and reply? How long does it take to check and reply to emails? How long each day do you spend staring at your phone? How long does a video gaming session last? How long does it take to walk a mile while you drag your kids along with you? Sure, you can make excuses on why you don't have time or you can make excuses to make the time.

My mother was dying from illness while my Dad worked two jobs and somehow they managed to find time for all us to exercise and we ate healthy and I wasn't an only child.

It's all about priorities. Clearly, parents who refuse to learn how to cook and rather sit their kids down in front of a device for hours on end every day have misplaced priorities.



> As for genetics
> https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/why-people-become-overweight
> "The strength of the genetic influence on weight disorders varies quite a bit from person to person. Research suggests that for some people, genes account for just 25% of the predisposition to be overweight, while for others the genetic influence is as high as 70% to 80%"
> So for metabolism example, that breaks. (and for myself, because I'm on the opposite end of the issue I can relate and understand this. As I literately have the opposite problem, I'm extremely resistant to weight gain, and extremely prone to weight loss.)



I already gave you the fix. If your body requires more effort to lose weight you put in more effort. There's very few people who would not be able to lose weight by eating healthy or exercising. So many few that you're probably never going to ever run into a single one of them in your life time. Like I keep repeating - you're using science to justify being obese. That's using at as an excuse. There's also shit tons of science surrounding "how to lose weight". Why aren't you focusing on that?

Seeings as Liberals put great faith into their favorite Hollywood actors maybe paying attention to the ones that gain 100 lbs or drop 80 lbs for movie roles and then choose to go back to their normal weight afterwards would benefit their viewpoints. Managing weight isn't rocket science. Trying to justify people being obese using science is just wrong.

Look, I understand that you've spent your entire life around obese people, but I've spent the majority of my life watching the obesity epidemic take place. In my youth being obese was very rare. I also understand that you put great value in Liberal leaning news. Well, your viewpoint is skewed and your faith in the media is misplaced.



> Now let's talk diets, Keto is recent. Previous years, all of them. Have had fad diets been used, which either made the person worse/gain weight. Or the hunger pains got to the person/made them regain weight. Keto which I'm assuming your referencing the Ketogenic diet is relatively new in research and popularity. (and thank god looks like it's actually rooted in science) However, this is a bit of a theory but just listen here. Corporations, health related ones, get more money if a person is fat, because that means they are first off less healthy, and second they are likely overweight, which guess what, when you sell shit diets that don't work as a living you get profit.



I lost 70 lbs in half a year under Keto and I've kept it off following a low carb diet. People with cancer go into remission based on this diet. It's a scientific backed diet. You can test your ketones to make sure your in ketoisis with a blood meter. It's also the only diet I know of that you can eat huge ass portions of bacon, steaks, fish and all sorts of fatty delicious foods (without the negative effects of calories) and lose weight. It's also the only diet I've ever tried. I don't care if it's trendy or a fad - it simply works. That's all I care about.

What about the other causes of American's dying. You already stated that you believe that eating badly is bad for you. How do you feel about drugs or the mental health factors? What about the problems the middle class are facing?

Edit: I also noticed how you've been replying to me and forgetting to add quotes or are using weirdly formatted sentences/paragraphs. Are you okay? Did you start a new med? Are you stoned? Maybe you just got a new portable device (hoping it's the latter).

Oh by the way - Happy Thanksgiving. I hope you were able to spend time with loved ones and eat poorly


----------



## notimp (Nov 29, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> Great, the planet doesn't need 8 billion Homo "sapiens" with the current inability of them to provide reasonably uniform distribution of resources (or at all)


Issue:

If we reduce growth expectation, social fluidity suffers and internal revolts are far more likely (amongst the ones that cant be religiously convinced, that we do this for the greater good in 200 years, without the US of course - and without australia, and without third world, and developing world economies (if we dont pay off their growth disparity)).

So essentially uniform distribution of resources is a f*ck off and suffer a little more program for western societies, where you will produce lost generations during the transition into meaninglessness. (How about we dont produce technological progess anymore? As a freaking societal goal.)

And is a f*cking boon to globalized interests that grow more better in developing economies, with bribe money from western ones (uuuuh, we so much want for our industries to develop your public transportation infrastructure in Deli, uhhh... please have our bribes), who would much rather grow using already developed business models in countries with lower economic standards - than to invest anything in to development in the already developed world.

Also funily enough in Europe we had an R&D deficit the size of a supernova. Thanks boomers.

And thanks to a childs innitiative - we call that progress, the next higher form of human existence, and necessary to save the world in 200 years.

If you dont see the massive potential to fuck over existing population in the west, good for you.

If a more equal distribution of resources is your goal - congratulations, you are a globalist. You've probably made it.


Also, on the national level in the developed western world, you have a massive guilt complex amongst boomers having taken all the benefits, without facing any structural growth issues in their entire lifetime. Still not wanting to distribute their savings better, much less close to equally. Being f*cking nudged by EU directives to divest into renewable investments, so their payout in 20 years when their savings get exchanged for monetary benefits gets reduced, taking off some of the pressure - while their main goal is - to hoodwink their own childrens generation into the religious doctrine, that real happyness comes from abandonment of perspectives and wishes. Because their investment capital goes into sustainable initiatives in the developing world - to safe the climate.

Equal distribution of resources my ass.


Then you have the f*cking tech elite (excuse my spanish), that is invested in virtual economies - pronouncing - if we sell people virtual goods - we can still scale.

Virtual goods, of course is another word - for f*cking fantasies. Dehumanizing the human progress drive, until cows wear headsets.


And of course, you have the developing world (China), that already is on track to deliver technological progress at a scale the entire western world can only dream of - sharing nothing of an egalitarian goal, without pushing their social model onto others, moving into the next dominant position.

So who are you kidding?


Oh but - unequal distribution of ressources is the *woke* problem of our time.
Yeah, and selling that to populations is the mitigation strategy for structural integrity for societies under degrowth.

Truth be told, the planet doesnt need equal distribution of resources at all. Also - it is almost entirely unlikely that we are traversing to that scenario ever - much less in your lifespan. Climate change - still real, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2019)

mod edited my post. removes the important parts


----------



## notimp (Nov 29, 2019)

What a beautiful mess. Hope it was cathartic. 

Dont call people names just to hurt them, dont string them up, don't try to win arguments purely ad hominem.

Also yes, you can destroy debates by using emotionally charged language, like in the OP. If you do that - we actually need more political correctness. In here, and in general. This should not turn out to become a playground for self-enlargement through the process of demeaning others.

Dont hurt yourself in the process of trying to teach others a maybe valuable lesson either. They might not care. (Thats what you call the 'pull' in abusive interactions/relationships. You end that by stopping to care that much.)

Winning an argument online - ultimately isn't worth it.

So good for finding an actually societally important piece of news for once - but then thats not the way to explore it thematically.

Mods were right. The entire first posting was laced in framing, and there never was the intent to make this anything other than a showpiece for preexiting prejudices. Ignoring it didn't do it any good.


----------



## cots (Nov 29, 2019)

notimp said:


> Mods were right. The entire first posting was laced in framing, and there never was the intent to make this anything other than a showpiece for preexiting prejudices. Ignoring it didn't do it any good.



I don't think it's prejudice to point out there's elements in the media that are reporting on what's killing American's and there's elements trying to justify the same things that are being report on that's killing them. This is why I like NBC more than others. They at least have some proper grounding in reality and haven't completely fallen off the left side of the road into a gutter. Seeings as a majority of posts are rallying against Conservatives or Trump in these forums I think a little of "the other side" could help restore balance. Although, unless some major elements in the elite left weren't trying to justify these deadly behaviors I wouldn't have brought it up. Drugs and obesity don't care who you voted for.

Maybe I should tone down my wording? I'm just emulating what the left are saying and doing regarding issues they don't agree with. My goal was to meet other forum members "on their own level". I thought that would almost be fair.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



monkeyman4412 said:


> mod edited my post. removes the important parts



Well, I'm still interested in what you had to say. If it's too much for the mods then a PM could work. I'm not the type to hit the "report" button. If not it's cool.



monkeyman4412 said:


> Both by when you left



Sorry, I actually missed this is your last post. If you're referring to how I lied saying that I'm leaving and would never come back, then yes, I did lie, because, well I'm back. So I failed to keep my promise. I apologize for that. We all peachy now?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



notimp said:


> What a beautiful mess. Hope it was cathartic.
> 
> Dont call people names just to hurt them, dont string them up, don't try to win arguments purely ad hominem.



Cathartic - It is possible for a substance to be both a laxative and a cathartic. I did not know this ... 

ad hominem aka the Southern way of debating. Seeings as I grew up in the deep South it's totally acceptable to joke around and I would expect and encourage personal insults. I actually would enjoy a more colorful debate then dry "these are the facts as I interpret them" Lacuis kind of boring dribble. I guess you've never watched a heated debate in the US Congress? You realize we're not in court battling copyright law, right?



> Winning an argument online - ultimately isn't worth it.



This only takes place in the mind of the person who thinks they've won.

--- posts manually merged, please don't double toke ---

So I came across this: https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2756187 - It's the report NBC used from the Journal of the American Medical Association for their news article.

I also guess we should be discussing nicotine. Though, it would already fall under "substances" I suppose.

https://thenewstalkers.com/communit...-adults-reversing-life-expectancy-trends?g=45



> One of the authors of the editorial, Dr. Howard Koh of the Harvard T. H. Chan School of Public Health, told NBC News the   2,290 vaping-related illnesses   reported nationwide should serve as a "call to action" for strict regulation of electronic cigarettes. At least 48 people have died from EVALI, short for e-cigarette or vaping associated lung injury.



I wonder if these vaping deaths are different from the tainted THC (the active ingredient in marijuana) vapes being illegally sold on the streets on various cities in the USA? They've killed a lot of people recently.

https://www.youredm.com/2019/09/12/vaping-deaths-most-commonly-linked-with-tainted-thc-not-nicotine/

I've yet to read the Liberal response to Trump's decision to possibly make vaping illegal on the national level (or at least ban flavored vaping products). Seeings as they attacked him for donating his entire quarterly income to veterans I'm sure they'll find some reason why every single doctor including those at the FDA are wrong and saving lives is a bad choice. I'm just waiting for an article to drop on ABC so I can read their hate filled replies.


----------



## cots (Dec 8, 2019)

In related news the hive mind attacked a young and attractive lady for her husband getting her a present she asked for that she used to get herself into shape with. A little longer after the attack the actor / comedian Ryan Reynolds (Deadpool actor) jumped in on the action and had her make another commercial that has now "sparked a mass triggering". You gotta love comedians that buck the politically correct social justice morons.

https://www.zerohedge.com/health/ryan-reynolds-pounces-peloton-wife-gin-commercial

I'm actually impressed that this many people are salty and offended that fit, healthy, and attractive people would be interested in maintaining their fit, healthy, and attractive lifestyles. Seeings as I fit into that category and am attacked for telling people that it's not healthy to be obese, do drugs, etc ...

Society is getting pretty weird with its herd mentality reaction to everything. The herd shouldn’t take everything so seriously. It’s like we are evolving into bees or something.  Individuality is dead and gone.


----------



## notimp (Dec 8, 2019)

cots said:


> In related news the hive mind attacked a young and attractive lady for her husband getting her a present she asked for that she used to get herself into shape with. A little longer after the attack the actor / comedian Ryan Reynolds (Deadpool actor) jumped in on the action and had her make another commercial that has now "sparked a mass triggering". You gotta love comedians that buck the politically correct social justice morons.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/health/ryan-reynolds-pounces-peloton-wife-gin-commercial


Insanity at public display.

The amount of 'caring' put into random stuff is beyond believe here.

I dont want to see the world through cots lense. Its warped.

And neither do you.

(Also he now offtopics his own threads simply to spew hate.)

News story is 'private realm' at most, meaning - not a news story. What Bob got Lucy for christmas is not of public or political importance. Regardless of what the twittersphere says one way or the other.

Also - comedians arent backing cots point, because cots point is hate. (Or more precisely - you've got to love hate.)

If you as a comedian transition to hate in your act - you are out of the profession.

So much wrong with this statement.


Also - mechanics are 'insult baiting' on this one. Say something that is socially 'triggering' to a subgroup, create public outfall, then say - but thats what she wanted for christmas - which makes everyone look silly. Then milk it for 'subgroup so silly' public demeaning potential. 

Bigger point being - this is not an issue of political or societal importance - you've been insult baited. Jinx.


----------



## cots (Dec 8, 2019)

notimp said:


> Insanity at public display.
> 
> The amount of 'caring' put into random stuff is beyond believe here.
> 
> ...



I didn't want to make an entire new thread based on this single event as WeedZ clearly wants the discussion related to ones weight kept in under a single thread. Seeings as part of the reason why adults are dying younger is the fact that they're obese and that the backlash over these new advertisements are from people slandering someone and body shaming them for simply asking her husband to buy her a workout machine and then who spent a year losing weight doing what she wanted to do I think it completely relates to the topic on hand. What she did for herself was a very good thing; actually one of the best things she could have done. I'm glad her husband was able to help her achieve her goal and I'm also glad Ryan Reynolds, a great actor, who is also in good shape stood up for her. Did you know this "event" was searched more this past week then the word "impeachment"? Even Baby Yoda was more interesting to people than other current events. Seeings as this is the case the post I made and the URL I linked to is more relevant then you care to acknowledge.


----------



## notimp (Dec 8, 2019)

Too convoluted. If people die because of obesity (not confimed, that this is the reason for the dip here), then there is a factor of personal responsibility that outweighs 'societal pressures'. Also again - you cant make a personal story of a husband gifting something to his wife - part of a 'pseudo political' story trope. You just cant. Different spheres.

If people react with interest to it on twitter - it still doesn't make it a story of importance, or political importance. Its just fluff. (What it does in my case is, that 'fluff' filter engages, and I do a 'get the heck out' response.  )

Also thats another part of why we need privacy in societies. People are too easily baited into mob mentalities based on personal conduct. If you make that a matter of political importance just to please that instinct - all kind of bad stuff happens. Never do politics (or political PR) on 'you won't believe what Bob did to Lucy' level. Thats just bad.


----------



## cots (Dec 8, 2019)

notimp said:


> Too convoluted. If people die because of obesity (not confimed, that this is the reason for the dip here), then there is a factor of personal responsibility that outweighs 'societal pressures'. Also again - you cant make a personal story of a husband gifting something to his wife - part of a 'pseudo political' story trope. You just cant. Different spheres.
> 
> If people react with interest to it on twitter - it still doesn't make it a story of importance, or political importance. Its just fluff. (What it does in my case is, that 'fluff' filter engages, and I do a 'get the heck out' response.  )
> 
> Also thats another part of why we need privacy in societies. People are too easily baited into mob mentalities based on personal conduct. If you make that a matter of political importance just to please that instinct - all kind of bad stuff happens. Never do politics (or political PR) on 'you won't believe what Bob did to Lucy' level. Thats just bad.



Okay, you don't like the story. It was the most searched for story under Baby Yoda in the past week. I found it relevant and so did most of the USA. Obesity commonly leads to Heart disease and stroke, High blood pressure, Diabetes, Some cancers, Gallbladder disease and gallstones, Osteoarthritis, Gout, and Breathing problems, such as sleep apnea (when a person stops breathing for short episodes during sleep) and asthma. Most of these things will kill you. If you combine using deadly drugs with obesity, which all of the symptoms listed plus the drugs will cause your mental health to decline I don't see any reason why people would chose to live like that or claim it's completely okay to do (as doing so will lead to an early death). How many obese 90 year olds do you come across? So you have Twitter outrage that took over the nation in the past week based on the fact that a company ran an add about a women who's husband bought her an exercise machine that she wanted and she used it like she wanted to and that was to lose weight, keep the weight off to live healthy. The backlash from the politically correct Leftist morons was because she chose to be healthy and look good! "If you choose to be healthy and try to get other people to be healthy we'll attack you!". It's the same thing I'm being attacked for by the other forum members in this very same thread! *I want people to be healthy and live longer and somehow I'm the bad guy!* If you can't see a problem with this then I can't help you.


----------



## notimp (Dec 9, 2019)

cots said:


> Okay, you don't like the story. It was the most searched for story under Baby Yoda in the past week. I found it relevant and so did most of the USA.


Relevant for 'trending on twitter', yes. (See Baby Yoda (three times the engangement compared to any current political topic).)

Story of social political importance - no.

Also, I just clued in, that this was an ad gone wrong (have seen it now), right? Where a training bike company prouduced a 'I'm so happy that you made me train more through buying for me bike with gamification tablet, thank you god husband' angle - without the slightest bit of irony, as a marketing message.

That already isnt socially acceptable, and has not been for more than my lifetime. So of course there is fallout. Thats not a story about 'tha SJWs being triggered and then being told off by comedians you gotta love'.

If we're not talking about different stories.

So to end up at your angle, heavy extremist right mindbend is needed.


And you pulled that stunt in the same thread, where you were complimented for picking up on an issue pf political importance (young people die earlier again), for once. Just because you wanted to keep your hate narrative going. Which of course in the best Pepe the frog way - you packaged as 'haha, isnt hate hilarious'. To try to circumvent existing social taboos.


----------



## RationalityIsLost101 (Dec 9, 2019)

I'd chime in about keto with a disclaimer. It is a diet that is best subscribed to those who aren't loosing weight by cutting calories and portion sizing w/ exercise. But people really underestimate the toll on the liver and kidneys in entering and staying in ketosis for long periods of time. Generally speaking, our bodies weren't designed for this diet. However, if you aren't carrying predispositions like a fatty liver or any kidney issues, it can be an effective tool which can be transitioned to a calorie controlled lifestyle modification once a target weight is reached to give reprieve to the organ stress that is induced.

Keto often causes diarrhea, which can cause electrolyte imbalance and dehydration. This requires attentive monitoring when on Keto, stay hydrated.

If you have predispositions like Type 1 or Type 2 diabetes you can have enter ketoacidosis by a buildup of ketones in the blood. Consultation w/ a primary care physician would be preferred before making a serious venture into a new dietary lifestyle to ensure proper planning.

@cots your partisanship over health concerns presented in this thread is a low I didn't expect, but that's my fault for retaining some semblance of innate respect for those who are anonymous.



cots said:


> The backlash from the politically correct Leftist morons was because she chose to be healthy and look good! "If you choose to be healthy and try to get other people to be healthy we'll attack you!". It's the same thing I'm being attacked for by the other forum members in this very same thread! *I want people to be healthy and live longer and somehow I'm the bad guy!* If you can't see a problem with this then I can't help you.



I see a problem in attaching a political agenda in something that majority of people teased a company over a commercial. If you stepped away from far-right conspiracy sites long enough to realize the average person doesn't see politics in this but a commercial that was comical, for a variety of reasons, you would improve your own mental state. That amount of vitrol is not doing anything for you. If only billapong was here to explain that to you.

If you think anyone is targeting you because you want people to be healthy. Well you are oblivious, but we know that's not the case, its because you are pushing a false narrative to appease your partisan worldview and try to assert this false narrative as reality.

Finally, congrats for @cots to loosing 70lbs. That is an accomplishment and you deserve to be applauded. I'll leave this thread with a positive.


----------



## cots (Dec 10, 2019)

RationalityIsLost101 said:


> I'd chime in about keto with a disclaimer. It is a diet that is best subscribed to those who aren't loosing weight by cutting calories and portion sizing w/ exercise. But people really underestimate the toll on the liver and kidneys in entering and staying in ketosis for long periods of time. Generally speaking, our bodies weren't designed for this diet. However, if you aren't carrying predispositions like a fatty liver or any kidney issues, it can be an effective tool which can be transitioned to a calorie controlled lifestyle modification once a target weight is reached to give reprieve to the organ stress that is induced.
> 
> Keto often causes diarrhea, which can cause electrolyte imbalance and dehydration. This requires attentive monitoring when on Keto, stay hydrated.
> 
> ...



Before we introduced lots of carbs into our diets we humans were all on a keto based diet. The modern diet, especially grains, are recent things. Keto was the defacto way our bodies developed. It's wise to drink lots of water no matter your diet, but once the "keto flu" is over I didn't have any amount of excessive diarrhea. I am a Type II diabetic and shocked my endocrinologist when I showed up after 3 months and was reduced from 6 meds to 1 med. My heart problems also mainly went away (being obese causes all sorts of negative shit to happen to your body). I'm not in complete remission from Diabetes, but I'm no longer under threat of losing my eye sight or developing Diabetic neuropathy. So keto + exercise worked wonders. It's just too bad I can't afford it any longer. I'm on a very low carb high exercise diet now and it works, but Keto + moderate exercise was much better.

I admit I let myself go. @monkeyman4412 got all pissy because I said I understand the type of person who has a high metabolism *because I was one of those people*. I was thin up until 30. No matter what I ate or how much I could not gain weight. I could eat three triple stack burgers from Wendy's or two Large Domino's Pizzas every night for a week and not gain a single pound. Even working out all those years I could barely gain any muscle mass (I'm not skin and bones, but it sucks to spend months lifting to barely look like you put any effort into it). So I completely understand how genetics work into things. Now that my metabolism has gone to shit I have to work much harder than some other people my age to keep the weight off. The damned diabetic med (insulin) also doesn't help as it slows it down to a crawl. Being obese is in no, way shape or form healthy and it's totally curable. Some people just have to work harder than others. Diet + Exercise is the solution regardless of any other problems. There's no excuse to not try to stay healthy. Want some bipartisan stuff? Trump is a fat lard ass and needs to cut some pounds. Keto would do him well.

I admit the site I sourced to does have some rather hilarious far-right stuff on it, but it's a site that allows almost anyone to post news on it (and use aliases when doing so). There's a lot of accurate and valuable stories posted to it and there's also a lot of complete and utter bullshit posted to it (that makes for lots of ROFL). See, unlike Liberals who will shun you from reading sites they label "far right" or whatever, I read all of the sites. I rather not belong to a group that would forbid you from learning what the other side thinks. I mean, if it's all bullshit then why would it hurt to read it? I refuse to fall into the Liberal "Fox news hate" crap. I'll read whatever sites I want to read and I am knowledgeable enough to pick out the shit (like fat acceptance on CNN) and know that the article I linked to on Zero Hedge about the commercial was accurate. Every single news site I visit, which includes local, state, national and international all do contain bullshit at times. I just rather hear both sides of the issue and make up my own mind. I don't need a bunch of brainwashed peers telling me what to think, how to think or what I can or cannot think.

I do spend hours every day discussing topics with others on Liberal sites and Conservative sites. I've posted hundreds of thousands of messages on various forums so I know the political climate. You doubt the Liberals want socialism? Go spend a few weeks posting anything that highlights the negative aspects of Socialism on ArsTechnica or ABC News. Anyway, back to the story I linked to - It's the entitled SJW, Liberal fat acceptance and feminist idiots who were outraged by the advertisement. This directly relates to how the Liberal media goes about misinforming people about how easy it is to lose weight and how they try to convince them they can't and it's hopeless. I mean, look at Juice WRLD who just died. The media tried to prop him up as some evangelical of the emo rap scene that was some loving soul and could do no wrong. I guess the possession of illegal firearms, 70 pounds of drugs, bottles of liquid codeine and the other stuff the FBI found on his private jet just like fell out of the sky and ended up in it's cargo hold. Surely, his legal issues were all misunderstandings or "the man" was after him because of his skin color. Give me a break. The kid was a stereotypical drug dealing criminal. He's a clear example of how the media is trying to justify drug use as being okay. The toxicology reports haven't been made public yet, but I wouldn't be surprised that the seizure he died from was caused by excessive amounts of narcotics in his blood stream.

Being obese is not okay! You can and should keep a healthy weight! Deadly drugs will kill you!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



notimp said:


> Relevant for 'trending on twitter', yes. (See Baby Yoda (three times the engangement compared to any current political topic).)
> 
> Story of social political importance - no.



It was and still is being talked about in our nation. I thought using something that was trending and being posted and discussed about on almost every single national news network would help highlight the type of people that are trying to justify that being overweight is okay. The outrage was pretty simple - the SWJ, Liberals and feminists accused the company of the implication that the husband was fat-shaming the wife, even though she was clearly not overweight, or that he’s controlling and manipulative because he got her a piece of exercise equipment. This is utter bullshit. People shouldn't be outraged that someone wants to better themselves. They should be outraged at fat lard asses going around telling others it's okay to chose to die young because they are too stupid or lazy to do anything about themselves and have to justify feeling shitty by dragging other people down with them.


----------

